
Rockstar axes Red Dead Redemption team - monkeygrinder
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/07/rockstar-cleans-house-red-dead-redemption-team-axed.ars
======
gte910h
Isn't firing a majority of the developers a normal thing to do for game
development after the title is released?

~~~
robotron
Yeah this is pretty standard procedure for the game industry.

------
dasil003
I know it's the original article title, but it's misleading. They didn't axe,
the team, they cut 40 of 180 after the product launch. What is so
extraordinary about that?

